# bocina o claxon



## epistolario

Recuerdo que mi profesora nos dijo que se utiliza *claxon* cuando refiere a los transportes públicos modernos. Según ella, la *bocina* es antigua como en la foto: 

http://www.otherlandtoys.co.uk/images/horn800.jpg

Tengo una duda porque los diccionarios utilizan ambos términos. En tagalo, decimos _bosina_.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

ffrancis said:


> Recuerdo que mi profesora nos dijo que se utiliza *claxon* cuando refiere a los transportes públicos modernos. Según ella, la *bocina* es antigua como en la foto:
> 
> http://www.otherlandtoys.co.uk/images/horn800.jpg
> 
> Tengo una duda porque los diccionarios utilizan ambos términos. En tagalo, decimos _bosina_.


 
Hola, exactamente esos productos yo los vendia a varios paises 
hispanoamericanos, y tambien bocinas electricas con pilas secas.
Segun recuerdo, en muy pocos paises, se dice "claxones" pero 
en la mayoria de los paises, se dice bocinas.


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## krolaina

Claxon, claxon...pero no olvidéis el "pito" también.


----------



## aguachirli

Hola, 

pues la mayoría de la gente que yo conozco suele decir "claxon". Puede que "bocina" ya no se use tanto, pero todos sabemos lo que significa.

Saludos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

En hispanoamerica, se dice tambien "cornetas" , pero la palabra
"bocina" se usa mas.


saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Yo pienso que no en toda Hispanoamérica es igual.
Por ejemplo, acá en Venezuela se utiliza mucho más "corneta", que bocina.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú siempre lo he escuchado como *claxon*. Sólo he visto usar *bocina* cuando se habla de descripciones técnicas de los aparatos en sí, como en los catálogos de partes para autos o camiones.

Atentamente,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## Berenguer

En fin, lo del coche es un "pito". Vamos, en todo caso un claxon, y muy raramente una bocina (que para mí sí sería la de la foto). Quizás, la bocina podría aplicársele a la de un camión o un barco que tiene un sonido más ronco.
Un saludo.


----------



## krolaina

Berenguer said:


> En fin, lo del coche es un "pito". Vamos, en todo caso un claxon, y muy raramente una bocina (que para mí sí sería la de la foto). Quizás, la bocina podría aplicársele a la de un camión o un barco que tiene un sonido más ronco.
> Un saludo.


 
Estaba pensando... es verdad que aquí lo de "bocina" suena a desfaso total, vamos, que el "claxon" o "pito" es lo que se escucha de forma habitual; sin embargo la acción sería "bocinazo" como en: "dale un bocinazo" (creo que jamás he oído "dale un claxonazo").


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Carol:
Nunca escuché tampoco, ni bocinazo , ni claxonazo.
Pero curiosamente por acá si se escucha, "pitazo" y mas comunmente "cornetazo".

Saludos
Rosa 

edit:
debo agragar algo, debido al post de Horusankh, me dí cuenta de que acá se usa pitazo, pero más que todo cuando un fiscal de transito, te va a llamar la tencion, o si te comes la luz, entonces te lanzan un pitazo, y te debes detener. (tambien con la connotación de avisar algo, como él lo dijo)
Entonces cuando se trata de vehiculos, lo común es "cornetazo"...


----------



## Dani California

En España, sin duda, el pito y en vez de pitazo solemos decir pitada.
Saludos


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

Bueno, aquí va mi aporte. En México se dice más "claxon", y aunque se entiende "bocina", asociamos est último más con lo que sirve para que salga el sonido de un radio, aparato de música o teléfono, es esto. "Pito" se podría entender, pero no es muy recomendable usarlo, porque también significa pene , creo que nada más lo he oído en la frase "es, o parece pito de calabaza" que es cuando alguien tiene la voz demasiado aguda.

El verbo que usamos sí es "pitar", pero decimos "claxonazo", porque "pitazo" es cuando alguien avisa de algo discretamente. Por ejemplo, "No sabía que había rebaja en los almacenes, gracias por darme el pitazo", o "La policía no pudo atrapar a los ladrones, alguien les dio el pitazo" (quiere decir que alguien les aviso que la policía iba en camino).

Saludos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Creo que el árbitro de fútbol y el policía de tránsito tienen
un pito y no bocina ni claxón ( si el ultimo no está montado en moto )
y dan un pistazo.

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá usamos pito, aún y cuando se pueda malinterpretar. 

Pítale a ese idiota para que se mueva.
Si el de atrás me sigue pitando me bajo y le rompo la cara.
Ya no le pites, no se mueve porque está pasando el tren.

No usamos ni claxon ni bocina.


----------



## totor

Por mis pagos siempre se dice *bocina*, jamás *claxón*.


----------



## horusankh

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá usamos pito, aún y cuando se pueda malinterpretar.
> 
> Pítale a ese idiota para que se mueva.
> Si el de atrás me sigue pitando me bajo y le rompo la cara.
> Ya no le pites, no se mueve porque está pasando el tren.
> 
> No usamos ni claxon ni bocina.


Estimado Toño:

Creo que no me expliqué bien. Yo dije que el verbo que usamos sí es "pitar", y veo que estamos de acuerdo, pero ¿dices que por tus rumbos sí se usa el sustantivo "pito", como para decirle a alguien en un embotellamiento que use el pito, que haga algo con el pito, o algo por el estilo? 

No lo sé, hace ya tiempo que no voy a la Laguna, pero seguro me sonaría raro. Sin embargo, si dices que sí lo dicen, pues lo tendré en cuenta para la siguiente vez que me dé una vuelta por allá .

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

totor said:


> Por mis pagos siempre se dice *bocina*, jamás *claxón*.



Hola.

Parece que estos son otros de esos términos comentados en este foro que en el cono sur de Sudamérica se usan en forma diferente al resto de Hispanoamérica. En Chile, como en Argentina, se dice también sólo _bocina_; _claxon_ lo entendemos por haberlo oído quizá en alguna película extranjera, pero no está en el léxico de Chile. Esta palabra es un préstamo del inglés en el que tiene como origen una marca comercial.
_Pito_, en este contexto, sólo lo usamos para el de los trenes y los barcos, aunque también en este caso se oye decir _bocina_ a menudo.

Saludos


----------



## floraffo2

En Argentina se dice bocina!


----------



## Aserolf

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Creo que el árbitro de fútbol y el policía de tránsito tienen
> un pito y no bocina ni claxón ( si el ultimo no está montado en moto )
> y dan un pistazo.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


A esto (árbitro y policía) yo le llamaría *silbato*.
¡Saludos!


----------



## mirx

horusankh said:


> Estimado Toño:
> 
> Creo que no me expliqué bien. Yo dije que el verbo que usamos sí es "pitar", y veo que estamos de acuerdo, pero ¿dices que por tus rumbos sí se usa el sustantivo "pito", como para decirle a alguien en un embotellamiento que use el pito, que haga algo con el pito, o algo por el estilo?
> 
> No lo sé, hace ya tiempo que no voy a la Laguna, pero seguro me sonaría raro. Sin embargo, si dices que sí lo dicen, pues lo tendré en cuenta para la siguiente vez que me dé una vuelta por allá .
> 
> Saludos.


 
Donde yo vivo sí. Y ya sé que suena mal, pero la verdad "pito" es la palabra más usada.

Claxon también es muy popular y preferible si se quieren evitar malos entindidos o bromas.
Bocina no se asocia con los cloxones (o claxons).

Corneta se entiende pero no es muy usada.

En mi parte de México no se dan pitazos, sino pitadas o incluso pitidos.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Aserolf said:


> A esto (árbitro y policía) yo le llamaría *silbato*.
> ¡Saludos!


 
Pero también le decimos pito.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Aserolf said:


> A esto (árbitro y policía) yo le llamaría *silbato*.
> ¡Saludos!


 


Para dar un silbato, ¿No se usan sólo los labios sin usar
el pito ??


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Como ya han dicho, por aquí decimos _pito _pero en los manuales de auto-escuelas escriben: _bocina_, _claxon _(los dos  ) y aconsejan "utilizar las señales acústicas" 

Hasta luego


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Para dar un silbato, ¿No se usan sólo los labios sin usar
> el pito ??
> 
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Eso es dar un silbido, o como decimos por acá, chiflido.


----------



## floraffo2

ToñoTorreón said:


> Eso es dar un silbido, o como decimos por acá, chiflido.


 
Exacto
Silbato es lo que veras en esta foto!
Silbido es esto otro!

Saludos!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

floraffo2 said:


> Exacto
> Silbato es lo que veras en esta foto!
> Silbido es esto otro!
> 
> Saludos!


 
Gracias, me da mucha risa mi ignorancia 

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ROSANGELUS

floraffo2 said:


> Exacto
> Silbato es lo que veras en esta foto! Exactamente acá se conoce así, pero se le dice comúnmente "pito"
> Silbido es esto otro! Este lo nombramos igual. tambien se conoce como chiflido.
> Saludos!


 


Hiro Sasaki said:


> Gracias, me da mucha risa mi ignorancia
> saludos
> Hiro Sasaki


Esto es cosa de sabios...
_(todos somos ignorantes, lo que sucede es que no ignoramos las mismas cosas) Einstein_


----------



## floraffo2

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Gracias, me da mucha risa mi ignorancia
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
No te preocupes, a mi tambien me da risa la mía!!!!!! pero aca estamos todos para ayudarnos!!!


----------



## tamakun

Buenos dias, desde ayer estoy esperando que alguien dijera el antiguo nombre de lo que hoy en muchas partes de nuestro planeta se denomina claxon pero aun nadie lo ha dicho. En mi pais, Cuba, cuando yo era joven,  se le decia, a ese artefacto que mete, algunos, un ruido descomunal "fotuto" por lo tanto era un fotutazo, despues con el tiempo, se le empezo a decir "claxon" sin embargo, el sonido emitido, no era un pitazo, ni un claxonazo, sino un fotutazo. Lo de los policias y demas, ya lo dijo ASEROLF se llamaban silbatos aunque anteriormente la policia usaba un silbato especial cuyo ruido era inconfundible y se llamaba "pito de auxilio". Ese instrumento solo lo usaban los agwentes del orden El sonido de los trenes se le decia "el silbato de los trenes"  y lo de los barcos eran "Las sirenas de los barcos" La foto de la primera aportacion se la llamaba "corneta" y solo la usaban las bicicletas y, de guasa, los carros de tracciion animal.  Eso era por lo menos en mi pais,  Con afecto y respeto


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

tamakun said:


> Buenos dias, desde ayer estoy esperando que alguien dijera el antiguo nombre de lo que hoy en muchas partes de nuestro planeta se denomina claxon pero aun nadie lo ha dicho. En mi pais, Cuba, cuando yo era joven, se le decia, a ese artefacto que mete, algunos, un ruido descomunal "fotuto" por lo tanto era un fotutazo, despues con el tiempo, se le empezo a decir "claxon" sin embargo, el sonido emitido, no era un pitazo, ni un claxonazo, sino un fotutazo. Lo de los policias y demas, ya lo dijo ASEROLF se llamaban silbatos aunque anteriormente la policia usaba un silbato especial cuyo ruido era inconfundible y se llamaba "pito de auxilio". Ese instrumento solo lo usaban los agwentes del orden El sonido de los trenes se le decia "el silbato de los trenes" y lo de los barcos eran "Las sirenas de los barcos" La foto de la primera aportacion se la llamaba "corneta" y solo la usaban las bicicletas y, de guasa, los carros de tracciion animal. Eso era por lo menos en mi pais, Con afecto y respeto


 
Hola,

En la postguerra( inmediatamente después de la Segunda Guerra),
muchos restaurantes no tenían frigoríferos grandes, y compraban
grandes hielos. Los distribuían con bicicletas de carga con los
neumáticos gruezos. Esas bicicletas estaban equipadas con 
un artefacto de la foto, que se llamaban popularmente “rappas”,
o “trompetas”. En los años 60, desaparecieron esas cornetas acá.
Comenzaron usar triciclos motorizados que ahora ya no se 
pueden ver en la calle. Las amas de casa compraban bicicletas
para hacer la compra y ellas usaban timbres pequeños, que 
tampoco no se pueden ver. Usualmente andan en bicicletas 
unos pocos kilométros.

Esos artefactos todavia se fabricaban para exportarse a algunos
paises. Se llamaban “cornetas” en algunos países hispanoaméricanos.

Durante los años 70, los repuestos de bicicletas japoneses 
perdieron su competitividad internacional, porque los sueldos de
trabajadores acá subieron mucho. 

Perdonen que haya escrito algunas cosas off-topics.

Saludos y muchas gracias,

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Para mí una corneta es esto: http://www.todoaudio.cl/gomezgcor1.jpg

También esto: http://oferta.deremate.com.ar/id=17884815_cornetas-3-trompetas-para-bici-a-25


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Si Toño, eso eso una corneta musicalmente hablando , pero por acá en venezuela, una corneta es la que usan los choferes malhumorados para pedir paso, o cuando se cambia el semáforo y andas apurado, o cuando vas a buscar a alguien y le tocas la corneta,etc.
Fíjate, fijate...


----------



## Namarne

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Para dar un silbato, ¿No se usan sólo los labios sin usar
> el pito ??


Claro, normalmente o usas los labios, o usas el pito. 
Pero aunque ahora se diga claxon o bocina, o señales acústicas (je), antes se usaba mucho más que ahora el pito en el coche. Ahora se entiende que hablas de un silbato, pero yo recuerdo muy bien esas pegatinas tan cutres que llevaban los domingueros en el cristal de atrás del coche, y perdonad que lo reproduzca aquí, con su doble sentido tan hortera, pero es que viene muy al caso: "No me toques el pito que me irrito." Esto era penoso, pero se veía en las carreteras, en los años del 600, y demuestra el uso extendido del pito para hablar de la bocina del coche, años ha.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

ROSANGELUS said:


> Si Toño, eso eso una corneta musicalmente hablando , pero por acá en venezuela, una corneta es la que usan los choferes malhumorados para pedir paso, o cuando se cambia el semáforo y andas apurado, o cuando vas a buscar a alguien y le tocas la corneta,etc.
> Fíjate, fijate...


 
jajajajaja Ay, Rosita, otra vez una frase inocente puede ser interpretada de manera diferente en otras latitudes. 

Acá un toque de corneta es una felación.


----------



## jcr.meta

Hola, traductores 

Necesito que me confirmen si en España le llaman "claxon" a lo mismo que nosotros, en el Río de la Plata, llamamos "bocina".

(Eso que tocan los automovilistas cuando hay embotellamiento porque se ponen nerviosos, aunque no sirva de nada .)


*Muchas gracias de antemano*​


----------



## duvija

Sí, es lo mismo, pero no sé si se usa en España. Vas a tener que esperar a foreros de esa zona.


----------



## jcr.meta

Colegas, por favor, es solo una simple pregunta de uso. SOLO EL USO PENINSULAR.

*Muchas gracias, de verdad, muchas gracias.*


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Se llama pito. No pites, no toques el pito, pita, estaban todos los coches pitando, etc...
Evidentemente, tanto bocina como claxon se entienden, pero en el contexto automovilístico se usa más pito.


----------



## Lampiste

jcr.meta said:


> Colegas, por favor, es solo una simple pregunta de uso. SOLO EL USO PENINSULAR.
> 
> *Muchas gracias, de verdad, muchas gracias.*



Hola:

Perdona,* Jcr*, pero es que hoy es domingo y estábamos todavía desayunando.

Entre bostezos te diré que, efectivamente, como dice *Las cosas facilitas*, aquí se utiliza más la palabra *pito, *pero sólo en el lenguaje oral y coloquial, ya que, cuando tenemos que hacer un parte, un  informe, etc. escribimos la palabra *claxon *(que ya sabes que está admitida por la RAE).

La palabra* bocina *la entendemos perfectamente, pero no la empleamos con frecuencia. Será porque nos recuerda a los coches de las películas mudas (para situarnos en el tiempo) que llevaban en el exterior y a la izquierda del conductor ese artefacto avisador que tenía un sonido tan gracioso  (_mec-mec_ ).

Por último: como el vocablo *pito *tiene connotaciones con un atributo de la anatomía masculina, te puedes imaginar que su empleo da lugar a muchos chistes fáciles o a frases que suelen ser de mal gusto.

Buenos días.

Edit.: Bueno, más bien en los primeros tiempos del cine sonoro, porque en las películas mudas no se oiría ese mec-mec


----------



## jcr.meta

Lampiste, gracias por lo que me enseñaste, gracias por tomarte tiempo.


¡Hombre, pues, difrute de su domingo! Es que me ha quedado clarísimo 

Abrazos uruguayos.


----------



## Colchonero

Bocina es término en desuso, aunque se entiende; mi padre lo usaba. Yo uso claxon o pito.


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile es muy raro oir bocinazos, más raro aún claxonazos o pitazos, porque esas palabras no se usan.
Se dice bocina y su uso está prohibido, salvo en casos de emergencia.  El otro uso esporádico que se le suele dar es para echarle una puteada subliminal a algún... imprudente, de esos que al parecer hicieron curso de manejo por internet.
Eso de "claxon" suena a traducción de películas del tiempo del ñaupa.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Colchonero

¿Entiendo que se dice bocina y no se usa bocinazo?


----------



## Vampiro

Colchonero said:


> ¿Entiendo que se dice bocina y no se usa bocinazo?


Se dice bocina y no se usa*n* bocinazo*s*, es lo que quise decir.
La palabra "bocinazo", por supuesto que sí.
_


----------



## Bark

Como bien ha dicho Lampiste, por la acepción de "pito" referente al miembro viril, se usa el verbo "pitar" en lugar de "tocar el pito". Por ejemplo, cuando quieres alentar a alguien para que toque el claxon, se dice "pita" y no "toca el pito".


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Canarias se suele decir *la pita, *siempre de modo coloquial.

Bocina se entiende pero suena antiguo.

Claxon es más propio del lenguaje formal, una denuncia, un artículo periodístico o similares.


----------



## oa2169

Bocina, claxon, fotuto y corneta: Anticuados en Colombia.

Usamos "pito" y también el verbo "pitar" cuando de automóviles se trata. (Nada que ver con esa parte de la anatomía masculina).

Un saludo


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú se le llama claxón, y se dice 'tocar el claxon'; _claxonazo _nunca lo he oído, y espero no hacerlo. Por cuestión de variedad algunos usan _bocinazo_, pero nunca he oído llamar _bocina _a la cosa esa.
Un _pito_, además de referirse coloquialmente a esa parte ya mencionada de la anatomía masculina, sólo se usa para referirse a lo que también llamamos _silbato _(como el de los árbitros de fútbol).


----------



## Mirlo

Sólo para información: en Panamá bocina o "pitar"


----------

